# Let's Talk About $$$



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

How much can an executive in the hospitality industry with more than 15 years earn? I'm seeking an estimate. I'm referring to an annual salary only excluding package.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

an 'annual salary' is possibly irrelevant, as this is a manipulated component part of a complete package, generally.
Also, 'Executive' covers a multitude of sins.
Suggest a little more detail to allow the hospitality types to give you a fuller answer, perhaps.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> an 'annual salary' is possibly irrelevant, as this is a manipulated component part of a complete package, generally.
> Also, 'Executive' covers a multitude of sins.
> Suggest a little more detail to allow the hospitality types to give you a fuller answer, perhaps.


An Executive Assistant Manager, I am interested in the base salary.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Executive Assistant Manager


... eh?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hospitality in Dubai does not have a reputation for paying well.

Only the very seniors, such as the head hotel manager for a Starwood type property, may pull in a decent package (say 30+K). And they work 24/7. Most hotel staff will have accommodation provided to compensate for lower wages but depending on your rank it may include 2-3 people sharing a bedroom. 

Most senior hotel employees I've met seemed to love their jobs and life in Dubai. 

I don't know what an Executive Assistant Manager is. The title is a bit, erm, contradictory


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Hospitality in Dubai does not have a reputation for paying well.
> 
> Only the very seniors, such as the head hotel manager for a Starwood type property, may pull in a decent package. And they work 24/7. But most hotel staff will have accommodation provided, usually out in the sticks.
> 
> I don't know what an Executive Assistant Manager is. The title is a bit, erm, contradictory


Executive Assistant Manager is equivalent to Director of Rooms in the US. I know I hate the title myself but, "It is what it is."


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> I am interested in the base salary.


As vantage pointed out, it is only a component of the whole package which has no set range or limit and varies greatly depending on how they allocate the other allowances. 

If the employers could have their ways, the 'base salary' would be a big fat zero


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> As vantage pointed out, it is only a component of the whole package which has no set range or limit and varies greatly depending on how they allocate the other allowances.
> 
> If the employers could have their ways, the 'base salary' would be a big fat zero


Thanks for all of the input. I'm going to sleep. It's 5am here. I need my 2 hours of sleep. lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

An EAM for a luxury property actually earns quite well. I don't know numbers but would recommend you do a bit of digging around and contact the corporate offices of individual hotel companies.

From what I've seen, there are not many EAMs in Dubai but there are DOROs


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> An EAM for a luxury property actually earns quite well. I don't know numbers but would recommend you do a bit of digging around and contact the corporate offices of individual hotel companies.
> 
> From what I've seen, there are not many EAMs in Dubai but there are DOROs


I'm digging trust me I'm digging. lol
Can I just call the corporate offices of individual hotel companies and ask about salaries? That is so not done in the US.
What are DORO's?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bklyn said:


> I'm digging trust me I'm digging. lol
> Can I just call the corporate offices of individual hotel companies and ask about salaries? That is so not done in the US.
> What are DORO's?


No you cannot ask about salaries, no one will give you that information. You can ask about opportunities and they might be able to help. The good thing is that there are a lot of new hotels opening up in Dubai. As for $$$, the payscale differs between each company within the hospitality segment; hard to pinpoint an exact figure. There are some that pay significantly higher but still have a low retention.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

There are some that pay significantly higher but still have a low retention.[/QUOTE]

I notice the low retention. Is this true of all companies in Dubai or just the hotel industry? Also, what are DORO's?


----------

